# Stage in Copenhagen



## garrettjames (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys I'm leaving for Copenhagen shortly to do a stage for a few months. Has anyone ever worked in Denmark before? I'm pretty excited but I don't have a ton of money so I'm feeling a bit of discomfort, seeing as I would really like to work there for about a year. I've got two stages lined up but I'm hoping to land a chef de partie job. I'm just kind of rambling. Anyone know protocol for taking a knife roll overseas?


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Copenhagen can be pricey like any large city but you should take every chance to spend the time there. Great culture, close to mainland europe and scandinavia, great beer and the women are just smokin!!!! Lots of restaurants to learn in there. Where are you stageing? Ive had dinner at Noma a couple time and it was everything it is said to be and then some. As for the knives just put them in your checked luggage, thats what I have always done.


----------



## garrettjames (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the reply! I'll be stageing for a few months at a new place opening up in October called Studio. It is co-owned by theco-owner of Noma and the chef at Studio has been creative chef at Noma for the last eight years. After a few months those guys are going to send me to Noma.



Lagom said:


> Copenhagen can be pricey like any large city but you should take every chance to spend the time there. Great culture, close to mainland europe and scandinavia, great beer and the women are just smokin!!!! Lots of restaurants to learn in there. Where are you stageing? Ive had dinner at Noma a couple time and it was everything it is said to be and then some. As for the knives just put them in your checked luggage, thats what I have always done.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

It sounds like you are set up! I know copenhagen is far from cheap but im sure you can work some things out. I live just over the bridge in malmo sweden. Let me know if i can help you out. I would love to visit the places you are talking about. I am absolutely jealous. Good luck with everything. as said before put your knives in checked luggage, lots of fragile stickers etc. i have been back and fourth maybe 12 times with mine with no problems.


----------



## garrettjames (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah I lucked out. I have a friend who just interned at Noma Food Lab and she put me in contact with some of their people, who by the way, after several emails and a Skype session are amazing people. Very nice. And that's great to know that you're in Sweden! I'll have to keep in touch with you. Thanks a lot for the heads up.



Pirate-chef said:


> It sounds like you are set up! I know copenhagen is far from cheap but im sure you can work some things out. I live just over the bridge in malmo sweden. Let me know if i can help you out. I would love to visit the places you are talking about. I am absolutely jealous. Good luck with everything. as said before put your knives in checked luggage, lots of fragile stickers etc. i have been back and fourth maybe 12 times with mine with no problems.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

Absolutely. I am in the process of helping open a new small restaurant in Malmo which will be just across from you. Let me know what happens and good luck.


----------



## oguz (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello

I am going to start my staging in studio in a week or so. I would like to ask you could you find ur self a relatively cheap place to stay and if u just give me couple of tips about the enviroment and what to do in first day that would be great.
Thank you


----------



## brian barker (Sep 23, 2015)

Lagom said:


> Copenhagen can be pricey like any large city but you should take every chance to spend the time there. Great culture, close to mainland europe and scandinavia, great beer and the women are just smokin!!!! Lots of restaurants to learn in there. Where are you stageing? Ive had dinner at Noma a couple time and it was everything it is said to be and then some. As for the knives just put them in your checked luggage, thats what I have always done.





GarrettJames said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply! I'll be stageing for a few months at a new place opening up in October called Studio. It is co-owned by theco-owner of Noma and the chef at Studio has been creative chef at Noma for the last eight years. After a few months those guys are going to send me to Noma.


Noma.. you're gonna peel so many beech nuts!


----------



## paduret mario (Dec 1, 2015)

hello , my name is Paduret Mario , im a Romanian 24 years old , ill come to Copenhagen january 15 and i am looking for a job as chef/chef aid .
I beive i am fit for this position as i have been working as a chef for 3 years, 
i have been working in cousine for 5 years and i have been working the most in Japanesse, French , Irish , International, Marrocan and a bit of Italian cousine .
Im use to work under presureand with dead-lines , i like to keep my work please neat and to keep everything in good worder .
i am use to work in various environments and with many tipes of people . I am adoptive and im a fast learner..
for any details and for ther information ..i am available at phone: +400746685322 or e-mail : [email protected] thanks in advance


----------

